# High low dropper loop with circle hooks?



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi I was wondering how everyone ties circle hooks to your typical high low rig. Uni knot? Just loop it on like a j hook? Cut the line and snell with a t knot? Snell the whole loop? Usually just soaking bait for whiting, puppy drum, pompano, etc. same question for Kahle style hooks. Just curious. Pictures would be great. Also curious to what size beads you use on whiting rigs. Thanks


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

For that kind of fishing, for close-in fishing I'll just tie a regular double-dropper, figure - 8 knot for the sinker at the bottom, spider hitches for the loops up top, and hook the loop on if eye is big enough. If not, snell it or uni, or palomar for that matter. If hook eye isn't big enough for loop, I'll cut one one leg near the base, and then just tie the hook on, usually a snell knot, but uni- works if you're in a hurry. 

Main stem of my rigs is usually 30 pound mono. I'll put a swivel at the top, and then come down about 4" before the first hook loops (or legs if I have to snip it); from there go down about 6" to the 2nd loop or leg; loops/legs are around 6" with hook attached, sometimes with a single bead on each leg. Go down about 3-4" from bottom leg to the sinker loop. 
I've had good luck with these for the species you mentioned from the beach. 

For slinging bait out far from the beach I prefer a single hook rig.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

See attached


----------



## O'Shaughnessy (Jul 17, 2013)

Similar to slosh-- 15-20# fluouro, surgeon's loops top and bottom and two dropper loops in the middle. Dropper loops through the eyes of the hooks.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

O'Shaughnessy said:


> Similar to slosh-- 15-20# fluouro, surgeon's loops top and bottom and two dropper loops in the middle. Dropper loops through the eyes of the hooks.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Somewhat similar:

 4 foot piece of 20-30lb fluorocarbon
 Snell a hook at both ends
 Approx. 6-8” from the each snell make a loop about 3” and tie surgeons knot (double overhand). I then take each hook end and tie a single overhand knot against the surgeons knot that causes the bite leader and hook to be perpendicular to the whole rig.
The loop at one end can be looped through the sinker or swivel to sinker. At the other end loop knot to main line or swivel.


----------



## slosh (Jul 1, 2017)

Catch This's rig is on point! 

No more spider hitch loops for me.


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Catch This said:


> Somewhat similar:
> 
> 4 foot piece of 20-30lb fluorocarbon
> Snell a hook at both ends
> ...


Oh I really like the sound of that. Thanks


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Catch This said:


> Somewhat similar:
> 
> 4 foot piece of 20-30lb fluorocarbon
> Snell a hook at both ends
> ...


That's how I do it...longer drops though. 6-8 on top 12-14 on bottom.


----------



## Gorge (Jun 13, 2017)

River rig. Tie on the hooks with a clinch knot


----------

